# Price on a used Osaka 320



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

On the forums i have read people paying any where from 400 on sale to 999 on a new Osaka 320.

I'm looking at a used one.. what would be a reasonable/good price to pick it up for?


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Don't know where you saw thoses prices, but the least expensive prices I saw for Osaka 320's on sale, just around the time they were discontinued about a couple of years ago, was approx. $600., around 50% off their usual retail asking price of approx. $1,200.
I bought the Osaka 260 at that time for about half the normal price, which was around $475. if I remember right.

If the used one you're looking at is in quite good shape - i.e. not badly scratched, it would be a steal between $300.- $400.
I'm not sure, but I think April was recently asking $500. for her used 320 - and she ceratainly doesn't overcharge for pretty much everything she sells.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

The girl was asking 600.. with out the filter which still seems a bit steep for used...


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm assuming that's for the tank, stand and light fixture, complete as a kit.

I think $ 600. is asking too much, even if it's in great shape.
It's certainly easily worth $400. if it's not seriously damaged in any way, but I don't think I would pay more than $500.

But you know, they're hard to find, so if you really love it, go for it if you can get it for about $500. or less.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I will offer her 500 with filter and see if she goes for it... I just want a bigger tank ( i have an army of smaller ones) and so far this is one of the "cooler" nicer looking setups that have poped up in the past few weeks,


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

I sure hope you can get it for around the $500. mark - you'd love it and it would be well worth it.
IMO, they're the best-looking tanks that were ever available - you can't get them new anymore, and there's nothing nicer out there these days.
Here's my planted 260 discus tank (71 gals) for you to have a look at -.... and the 320 - 84 gals, is even nicer - I'd love one of those.

Sept2011 Photos by discuspaul | Photobucket


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

IS it worth it for 500 with out filter? from the email i got back it sounded like 50$ is the most she would budge (making it 550...) but i will see what she says later.. maybe go by her place later tonight if they are available.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Yes, I believe it would be worth $500. without the filter - Osakas are now pretty much collector items, readily re-saleable, and as I said, only available few and far between.
And once again, if you really love it (and you will on an ongoing basis !), and it's in good shape, I'd go for it.
I'm still kicking myself for not buying April's when it was available for $500. just about a month ago.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Well it may cost me 550. Haha ill try for 550 with filter or 500 with out. 

Damn this expensive addictive hobby


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

You're also in Kelowna right? So you'll probably be paying a little more than you would in Vancouver/Lowermainland on most aqua related items.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Immus21 said:


> You're also in Kelowna right? So you'll probably be paying a little more than you would in Vancouver/Lowermainland on most aqua related items.


That's quite true. I lived in Penticton for many years, and the prices for tropical fish-related items were always higher than in the lower mainland.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Sadly so. I make a conscious effort to find a few new items each time I head to van


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

April is asking $300. http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/aprils-aquarium-33/pairs-discus-tanks-36980/


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> April is asking $300. http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/aprils-aquarium-33/pairs-discus-tanks-36980/


She must have lowered her price then, Gary - I'm quite sure I saw it first advertised @ $500., and I thought she'd sold it at that time.
(But I may be wrong as to the original asking price)
At any rate, and I'm not being critical, just stating facts as I knew them. I passed on that tank at the time, 'cause I recalled she'd had it quite a while, and it wasn't in as good a shape as I would have wanted it to be when I last saw it. I feel April would have agreed with that - the stand in particular, seemed to have quite a few bumps, dents and scratches - the $300. price seems to be a reflection of that.

I still feel that 320 Osaka is worth the $500. in Kelowna, IF it's in good shape - perhaps Shift will know that tonite.
Shift, if it is noticeably damaged - suggest you lower your price. Just trying to help out a fellow aquarist.

April, if you see this post, and I'm wrong about the less than ideal condition of the tank and cabinet, then please accept my apologies - and Shift, if that's the case, then go to Vanvouver & buy April's tank!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

You're right Paul. $300 for that tank with the light and cabinet is an absolute steal. It's a beautiful setup. I think I recall it was higher earlier also, but I just wanted to point out to the OP that this is available now. Even worth the drive down to get it (doesn't cost $200 of gas to come down here).


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Yup. Great price. Go for it! Had I seen it at $300 2 months ago I would've jumped all over it. April's great to work with as well.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks for the info, Gary . If I had seen April's recent post before now, I would have alerted Shift just as you did.
Shift, why don't you PM April & ask her about the condition of the tank & stand. If it's passable, then you could ask April to hold it for you till you can get in to the City to pick it up .


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Just messages April! As long as the glass is okay in sure the stand can be touched up. Ill hopefully be able to see the other one tonight. Thanks for all the tips guys!


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

shift said:


> Just messages April! As long as the glass is okay in sure the stand can be touched up. Ill hopefully be able to see the other one tonight. Thanks for all the tips guys!


I'm sure you're right, Shift - no doubt the stand can be touched up if need be. Even if it is slightly marked, it would sure be worth it for $300.
And if I remember right, the tank itself and glass was in very good shape.
Sure hope April gets your PM quickly & agrees to hold it for you. Would like to see you get it.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Tr cabinet isn't in bad shape. Maybe a few
Marks. Bear in mind it was never polished. I washed it up and I'd say
Looks very decent. I can throw in an API filter . Tr new ones that are extendable. It's new. Used it a couple of months.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I can take a pic tomorrow.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Hey April. Can you send me all the info on it please. And a pic if possible! 

I'm defiantly interested


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

April said:


> Tr cabinet isn't in bad shape. Maybe a few
> Marks. Bear in mind it was never polished. I washed it up and I'd say
> Looks very decent. I can throw in an API filter . Tr new ones that are extendable. It's new. Used it a couple of months.


Not only that, but also bear in mind the tank sat in an exposed area of April's store for quite a few months, with heavy traffic near it at times - no reflection on April - not her fault if it was marked up a bit. And throwing in an API filter - can't beat that !


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I also drove it down from mcbride bc !


----------

